# Fox 25 News



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Anyone catch Fox tonight? COPS: 15 Greatest Takedowns was on for a couple hours (with Mr. President sandwiched in the middle), which was entertaining.

But, my favorite part of the night was when Fox 25 News at Ten did their own tribute to local Massachusetts cops and troopers. Glad to see the good guys getting some decent press and congratulations for a change!

Stay safe everyone, and keep up the great work! :t: 

-Mike


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

hey Tomahawk.....I guess you forgot all the other stories Fox25 has done on local cops. Like all the different times they have had their reports on detail cops that made the cops look stupid. Or the time when Fox25 followed the Boston cops who were guarding menino's house, and showed the cop sleeping with his pillow. Or the expose on the Quinn bill, questioning if it was a worthwhile investment. Fox25 is not a cop-friendly station


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

Maybe they are trying to kiss and make up... who knows. I do not remember seeing Channel 5 or anyone else doing a "thank you" type segment recently, either.

Every station has their exposé reporters, I say just do you job like you are supposed to, and not worry about what the media says about the way you do things if you are just following the rules.

-Mike


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

FYI...
Fox25 tossed the Lowell boys 'under the bus' last night during a piece on a benefit line in their union contract. To make it worse, it seems as though the LPD is negotiating a new contact. A news piece like that will no doubt affect negotiation.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

NEVER TRUST THE MEDIA :twisted:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

Alright apparently Fox25 did one good piece and they suck otherwise. Maria and the weather chicks are still hot though! 8)

-Mike


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Kudos to Fox 25 News*

The media does suck and don't trust them! Fox 25 has been bashing the DOC for the past six months on our clothing allowance and other contractual issues since we publicly picketed Comm. Maloney's house on Christmas Eve  Post on and be safe


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Off topic, but what is thier "beef" with your clothing allowance? This one interests me.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Right on Tomohawk, I miss those gals out here :wub:


----------

